# Roofing Ventilation with no Overhangs. Need Advice!



## isomian (May 1, 2015)

Hey guys!

HO wants a passive ventilation system on an older home that currently has 3 gable vents, an attic fan, and no overhangs. They specifically asked about ridge vents for exhaust instead of the fan, but I need to find a solution for intake ventilation other than vented drip edge (don't trust them) and a false fascia (too much $$$).

Looking to use DCI Smart Vents for intake ventilation for a house that has no overhangs to install soffit vents. I have read on previous posts that it is a "good product", but I have heard comments that there is a "reveal" after the install is complete. The HO is concerned about how it will look from the street because they were looking on the internet too.

*My question*:

Has anyone installed a Smart Vent style product and is there a noticeable "reveal" to the vent under the shingles? 

Thanks for your help!!

-Ian


----------



## llmotoll (Feb 27, 2015)

eliminate the attic fan and stay with the gable vents. Its all they need.

The attic fan and/or any other sort of venting will interfere with the gable vents and air flow


----------

